# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian tutor in Los Angeles

## Valentina

Russian tutor in Los Angeles and Ventura counties. All levels and ages, 10 years of experience teaching in Russia and USA. Master's degree in Education. 
Valentina
(81 :: 415-4112 tutoring_russian@yahoo.com

----------


## Shurochka

Oh  yes.. There are not so many people who would like to learn Russian in the US  ::   It's a pity.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Not only Russian. There are not so many people learning any foreign language in the US (compared to the world).

----------

